# Drive doesn't read DVD-R



## stratospherex (Jan 6, 2007)

My friend burned me a program in a DVD-R and my drive can't read it. We've checked the disc on 2 other computers and it works fine. I thought it could be that my drive was busted but it works on other DVD+R's I've burned, also on original movies or music cds/dvds. So I think it's because the disc is a Verbatim DVD-R.

When I insert the disc it shows it to me as a DVD-R, but tells me it's empty, with no format, 0 bytes used and 0 bytes free.

My drive is a HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4082N, I've also tried to update it but no update is available. Please help, this software is very important to me, ask for any information you need.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

stratospherex,

Can you still read other DVD's in your drive such as DVD-ROMs, DVD-R, DVD Videos, etc? If not - something's wrong with your drive. If you CAN read other DVD media in your drive, it's possible that your drive simply isn't compatible with that media. This is not unusual. Some drives have issues reading certain media. This is especially true with using CD-RW and DVD-RW media.

How old is your drive? What version of Windows are you running? Are you running any Packet writing software such as InCD or DirectCD?

Let us know.

- John


----------



## stratospherex (Jan 6, 2007)

As I stated in my first post I have no problems reading dvd movies, music cds, dvd's I've burned. I seem to have no problem with DVD+R, and I think this is the first DVD-R I've tried to read. Is there any way to be certain that my drive is not compatible with DVD-R? I've tried searching but can't find anything.

I'm running Windows XP, SP2. I do not use packet writing software. My driver is as old as my laptop is, maybe 2 years old.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

stratospherex,

Have you friend burn something else on that same DVD-R media (verbatim) and try to read it on your PC. If you can't - then that media is simply incompatible with your drive. Try reading something burned on DIFFERENT DVD-R media and see if this works. Some drives just have issues with certain media - based on the rated speed of the media or its reflectivity. If you drive is reading other DVD-R and commercial glass-mastered DVDs, you'll just need to avoid that Verbatim media.

- John


----------

